# Honda Generator Pulsing



## slyestdog (Feb 26, 2009)

I bought a used Honda EB3000C generator- but it is basically new- the guy used it for an hour. Not sure why, but unless I have it about half choked, it starts pulsating- rpm's going up and down. There is a small range of about an eighth inch on the choke lever where it runs fine- anything outside of that range it starts to pulsate, and will die if it is to far out of that range. I took the carb off and cleaned all the ports, but it is still doing it.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I am no expert, but I would dump the old gas and put fresh gas in it. If this does not make an improvement, rebuild the carb. When you say you cleaned the ports, some people merely spray carb cleaner in the ports and call it clean, you may need to rod the ports out. You can use various sizes of guitar strings cut about 3" long to clean the ports out.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree with Gocart, Need to get back into the carb..... Remove and make sure the main jet is fully open, It screws into the same port as the float bowl retaining screw.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Honda has these new gas caps, when they get soaked in gas (from moving it around or driving it around) they will clogg up easily. could be vap lock. loosen the cap and start it up and see what happens. if it runs normal its vape lock but let it run a good 15mins so you know. it that dosen't work clean the carb like the others said. honda does make a carb cleaning rod kit (not sure where you can get one though).


----------



## slyestdog (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought you might be right LowRider, but unfortunately it is still doing it after removing the gas cap. It first happened when my neighbor came over to check it out. It had been running smooth for a minute, he came over and cocked it up on a 45 degree angle to get a better look at the face of it. He then played with the choke- because it is a weird looking choke, and that is when it started. I thought maybe when he lifted it on the angle it got gas on the cap like you mentioned. 

I suppose when I bought it from the guy, he may of known about the problem and had the choke set so that it wouldn't pulsate. When I started it at home, I didn't do anything with the choke until my neighbor came over and messed with it.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

slyestdog said:


> I thought you might be right LowRider, but unfortunately it is still doing it after removing the gas cap. It first happened when my neighbor came over to check it out. It had been running smooth for a minute, he came over and cocked it up on a 45 degree angle to get a better look at the face of it. He then played with the choke- because it is a weird looking choke, and that is when it started. I thought maybe when he lifted it on the angle it got gas on the cap like you mentioned.
> 
> I suppose when I bought it from the guy, he may of known about the problem and had the choke set so that it wouldn't pulsate. When I started it at home, I didn't do anything with the choke until my neighbor came over and messed with it.


Makes me wonder if one of the rods got bent or springs got over stretched.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Gocart said:


> Makes me wonder if one of the rods got bent or springs got over stretched.



Yeah if he replaced the governor rod or spring with a wrong one or if they are bent it will do that also, might just need the governor adjusted if you haven't already tried that. Honda's are finicky and most problems are nothing major unless you totally neglect them.

oh almost forgot have you removed the muffler to see if it will run? Being a generator it more than likely has a spark arrestor in it and it could be fouled. Also remove air filter when you remove muffler, it will eliminate them both in one swoop. Other than the above mentioned, might be the intake valve out of adjustment or not sitting properly (last thing i would check obviously). 

Oh how do you know the guy used it for an hr cause there is no tachometer on those? i checked mine at work.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Either there's still a restriction in the carburetor main jet, or there's an intake vacuum leak. There could be other reasons but doubtful on a unit with such low hours.
Paul


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

might just be a bad carb or you didn't put the main jet back in correct. yes the jet can be inserted the wrong way. hell sometimes they run fine even if you don't put them in right. here's a diagram. hard for me to explain it 

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/sv/images/59138.pdf

may not be the correct model carb but there all pretty much the same


----------

